# Zeiss Ercona I



## Kalamarca (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the above camera with Novonar Astigmat 4.5/110? This is the model made in Dresden when it was part of East Germany. Camera is in excellent condition (4-5) and has leather case. I would like to know if anyone is interested in buying or could you recommend a collector that might be interested. Thank you.


----------



## IanG (Apr 27, 2014)

It's pot luck selling a camera like this, it's not worth a lot except if in very mint condition and if a collector spots it. The problem is the East German shutter isn't particularly desirable.

Ideally you need someone collecting East German cameras.  I can buy West German Zeiss cameras with excellent shutters and lenses for quite low prices and in fact saw a few hundred yesterday.

As an example today a Contarex SLR and lens was £35 (very approx 40 euros), Zeiss folders £10-£2o. I paid £2 for an Ikonta and Novar last year. But they do sell for much more sometimes on Ebay.

Sorry to be a bit harsh but you need to explore the potential market online, most on Forums don't pay high prices. but ebay buyers do   - but not always it's a case 0of deciding what route you wanjt to take.

Ian


----------

